# Regensburg Plant



## ///M Rakete (Apr 1, 2002)

Anyone been on the Regensburg factory tour recently? I'm wondering how much E92 M3 production is still covered/viewable.

Thanks


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

///M Rakete said:


> Anyone been on the Regensburg factory tour recently? I'm wondering how much E92 M3 production is still covered/viewable.
> 
> Thanks


I would like to know that as well...


----------



## ixsomerset (Nov 30, 2012)

*3-series made in Regensburg or Munich?*

Are 3 series convertibles made in Munich or Regensburg? (I'd prefer a tour of the factory where my car was actually made).

This post suggests most 3-series cars for the US market are made in Munich...

http://www.f30post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=665333

I've just started the ED process - do they tell you the city of manufacture?


----------



## ixsomerset (Nov 30, 2012)

*Finding out where your BMW was made...*

Ah - here's the key the 11th digit of your VIN tells you. Do you get the VIN of your car ahead of delivery?










The above image is apparently out of date. Up to date factory codes...

A, F, K Munich Germany
E, J, P Regensburg Germany
B, C, D, G Dinglofing Germany
L Spartanburg USA
N Rosslyn South Africa
W Graz Austria


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

3 Series Sedans are made in Munich and Regensburg, Coupes and Convertibles are made in Regensburg.

Here are the websites for each plant (in English):

Munich: http://www.bmw-plant-munich.com/lowband/com/en/index.html

Regensburg: http://www.bmw-plant-regensburg.com/lowband/com/en/index.html

The two websites are not laid out exactly the same, but if you click around you can find out all of the different cars that are made and have been made at each plant.


----------



## ixsomerset (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks - great insight.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

ixsomerset said:


> Do you get the VIN of your car ahead of delivery?


Your VIN is assigned on the day that your car goes into production. Your CA will have this information.


----------



## Kar Don (Aug 4, 2004)

I thought they were made in Leipzig plant?


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Kar Don said:


> I thought they were made in Leipzig plant?


According to the Leipzig Plant website, the 1 Series and the X1 are made there. The E93 is made at the Regensburg plant.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I toured the Regensburg plant in April of 2008 and again in May of 2012. You can email the plant directly and arrange a tour. On my first tour I was the only one until the last minute when another couple arrived. Tour lasted well over an hour and was comprehensive on both occasions. I have also done the Munich tour twice and IMHO the Regensburg tour is much better.


----------



## akthorp (Jun 16, 2012)

I took the Regensburg tour several years ago and I will 2nd the opinion that it is better than the Munich tour. 

Off topic, but I also support rmorin's avatar.


----------



## shad99 (Nov 27, 2011)

Five of us from our river cruise ship took the tour in September. It was well over two hours and excellent. (We had picked up our 535 in Munich ten days earlier and drove it Vienna where we embarked on the cruise)

Also visited the glass factory which BMW owns. Beautiful and stupendously pricey blown glass pieces. Avoided buying any, but unfortunately the wife got a catelogue


----------



## ///M Rakete (Apr 1, 2002)

Looks like I'm finally going to make it there on January 25th.


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

*Regensburg Tour*

I have a Regensburg factory tour this Friday, January 18, at 3:00 PM. This is my first tour of the Regensburg factory. I have done the Munich tour 5 times and the Spartanburg tour once. I will file a report when I get back.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Stevarino said:


> I have a Regensburg factory tour this Friday, January 18, at 3:00 PM. This is my first tour of the Regensburg factory. I have done the Munich tour 5 times and the Spartanburg tour once. I will file a report when I get back.


Be sure to visit the old city while you are in Regensburg. It is one of the best preserved Medieval cities in Europe, very charming and interesting. Be sure to sample the local beer. Have a great trip, fellow Marylander.


----------



## jmh (Dec 20, 2002)

Just to make it easier for folks.
All factories are listed here http://www.bmw-besuchen.com/en/


----------



## abmwc (Feb 2, 2008)

*Old city is a must if you do the plant tour...*



rmorin49 said:


> Be sure to visit the old city while you are in Regensburg. It is one of the best preserved Medieval cities in Europe, very charming and interesting. Be sure to sample the local beer. Have a great trip, fellow Marylander.


I second the above thoughts on the old city and the plant tour. My wife and I have been on the Munich and Regensburg plant tours, and more recently the Spartanburg plant tour, and we much preferred Regensburg to the others.

Shad99, mind sharing which cruise line you used?

Thanks,
abmwc


----------



## shad99 (Nov 27, 2011)

Cruise line was Uniworld. Ship was the "River Princess." Cruise was 8 days from Vienna to Nuremburg. Service, food, itinerary and shore excursions were all outstanding. We will do another. BTW, it's great to be able to drive your new bimmer right to the brow and have your luggage brought aboard. Far and way the easiest cruise embarkation ever, and the Vienna drop off for the car is about three miles from the pier.


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

*Regensburg Plant tour*

Great tour. It was myself and six engineering students from Brazil on the English speaking tour. Two young German female tourguides. One was training the other and it was the first tour given by the one in training.

It was a ball! Very informal. She kept asking me how she was doing with the pronunciation etc. Everyone had a good time and we sat around talking for 30 min. over Cokes after the tour.

I second (or third) that the Regensburg tour is a little more interesting than Munich or is it because it is my most recent tour? I have taken several tours in Munich and they seem to get better because a) the production process is becoming more sophistacated with each tour, or, b) I am just noticing more.

Anyway, Regensburg is a huge plant and is more spread out than Munich. It is where the heavy stamping is done. They ship the heavy stamped parts to Munich and get the smaller stamped parts from Munich in return. The new stamping press in Regensburg has the "punch" of the full weight of the Eifel tower. I forget the numbers.

Regensburg the town was very interesting. You can walk from one end of the town to the other in a half hour or so. Needless to say, great food and beer.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Stevarino said:


> I second (or third) the Regensburg tour is a little more interesting than Munich or is it because it is my most recent tour? I have taken several tours in Munich and they seem to get better because a) the production process is becoming more sophistacated with each tour, or, b) I am just noticing more.


The thing people have to keep in mind about the different BMW plants is that Munich is the oldest. It has been there since probably the early 1900's. It was almost completely destroyed by targeted bombing in WWII and rebuilt after that. However, it is limited in size because it is in an urban area and things have built up around it. As a result, they have built up and as a result the tour takes place largely on catwalks looking down on the factory floor. This was mentioned on the tour we took.

The other plants like Regensburg and Dingolfing, which we toured, are much newer, built in rural settings, and have large areas in which to expand. Munich, because of its location, it probably the one most toured and so the groups are much larger. By contrast, people have to go out of their way to go to Regensburg or Dingolfing, the tours are much smaller so they are much more intimate and personal.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Stevarino said:


> Great tour. It was myself and six engineering students from Brazil on the English speaking tour. Two young German female tourguides. One was training the other and it was the first tour given by the one in training.
> 
> It was a ball! Very informal. She kept asking me how she was doing with the pronunciation etc. Everyone had a good time and we sat around talking for 30 min. over Cokes after the tour.
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoyed the tour and the city. When I was in Germany last May, not an ED trip, we spent 2 full days in Regensburg. Hired a local tour guide who showed us a lot of sights that most do not get to see unless you know where to go. Regensburg is probably one of my favorite cities in Germany, right up there with Munich and Augsburg.


----------



## German Expat (Sep 29, 2006)

I noticed they charge 4 Euro per person when looking at the web site. Did you pay when you did the ED or was it free like Munich ?


----------

